# Soundbar / Remote Problem / Solution



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My friend has a Vizio TV and Vizio soundbar. She has not used the soundbar since she got it. It was just too much trouble since she had to get up and go to it to mute it or turn the volume up or down and on and off. Big PITA.
I tried stepping her thru the settings because her manual said the TV remote would also work the soundbar. We did it and it did not work.
So, I bought her a remote specifically for her soundbar, Vizio remote, not universal.
It did not work either.

This Firmware update fixed the remote problem. VIZIO Support
If your model number is different search for it. Same with the Brand , etc.

Not only did it fix the problem, we set the soundbar to let the original TV remote operate the soundbar. It works now also.
Since her Dish Networks remote was programmed to operate the sound on her Vizio TV it also now operates the soundbar.
So, now we have 3 remotes that work the soundbar.

Who would have thought that a soundbar would need a Firmware update ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> My friend has a Vizio TV and Vizio soundbar. She has not used the soundbar since she got it. It was just too much trouble since she had to get up and go to it to mute it or turn the volume up or down and on and off. Big PITA.
> I tried stepping her thru the settings because her manual said the TV remote would also work the soundbar. We did it and it did not work.
> So, I bought her a remote specifically for her soundbar, Vizio remote, not universal.
> It did not work either.
> ...


I still can't get my D* remotes to control the Polk SB's volume. I have no problem with the remotes from my ATV and FTV Stick. Both easily control the volume of the soundbar. Doesn't matter, I have a work around.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I still can't get my D* remotes to control the Polk SB's volume. I have no problem with the remotes from my ATV and FTV Stick. Both easily control the volume of the soundbar. Doesn't matter, I have a work around.
> 
> Rich


Have you tried this strange learning procedure ? Start on the lower right side of page 4 and continues to page 5.
https://d3vqw2nv1topde.cloudfront.net/assets/Product Documents/Omni manuals/SB1 Plus Manual .pdf

I believe this procedure is teaching the soundbar to use whatever signal your current remote is putting out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried this strange learning procedure ? Start on the lower right side of page 4 and continues to page 5.
> https://d3vqw2nv1topde.cloudfront.net/assets/Product Documents/Omni manuals/SB1 Plus Manual .pdf
> 
> I believe this procedure is teaching the soundbar to use whatever signal your current remote is putting out.


Yup. Nothing helps. Polk support is a joke.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Yup. Nothing helps. Polk support is a joke.
> 
> Rich


Does the remote turn the power on or off ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Does the remote turn the power on or off ?


I can get it to work using your suggestion. I know that, I've done it several times. What happens is the D* remote works for a while and then it doesn't. Not a big deal, I've been living with it for some time.

Rich


----------

